# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  A Baby's Talk with God

## NInA

A Baby's Talk with God

I am yet to be born
Yet to see the world
Who will take care of me
When I will come.

World is cruel
And people unfair
What will I do
If I got stuck anywhere

I dont know the people
I dont know the places
I dont know the language
And I dont know the dialect

All I know is you.
My father, my creator, my lord
What will I do
If I need you oh! Lord.

Then God replies:

When you will be born
You dont have to worry
As I have sent an angel
Who will take care of you honey.

When you have a problem
And you cant find the way
Tell her the problem
And she will find the ways

When you are happy
And world seems to be heaven
Share your happiness with her
And you are heaven to her.

And when you are sad
And everything seems dull
Just talk to her
And she will make the place worth living.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm...nice one :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

and that someone is mom.. :Smile: ..who can make u feel peace within...v.nice poem...keep sharing..

----------


## friendlygal786

how sweet...mother is an angel

----------


## akki449

very nice...

----------


## Rija

Its really very sweet...
Thanks for sharing Nina

----------


## Gagan Bhambry

Hi Nina,

Thanks for posting my poem... Sorry iam posting this soooooooo late... feels good after reading all the  comments that so many people are liking it ...

This is a sure source of inspiration for me.

Thanks once again.

Cheers

Gagan

----------


## Rockkker

awww, thats so cute. MashaAllah. 

thanx for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## heman

a nice poem and god made mothers because he could not be everywhere

----------

